# Treasure Lake, PA



## catwgirl (Aug 9, 2008)

What would be the closest timeshares to Treasure Lake?


----------



## Pat H (Aug 9, 2008)

Linda, is it Treasure Lake in DuBois? If so, there are 2 RCI properties at the Lake - Silverwoods at Treasure Lake & Wolf Run Manor. My sister is headed there tomorrow.


----------



## Dori (Aug 9, 2008)

Pat, I'll be interested in hearing her comments .  Which TS is she staying in?

Dori


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 10, 2008)

Dori.........I own at Silverwoods @ Treasure Lake in DuBois, PA.  What is it you want to know? I can answer most questions for you.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> Pat, I'll be interested in hearing her comments .  Which TS is she staying in?
> 
> Dori



She's staying at Silverwoods. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## catwgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend of mine purchased a piece of property on Treasure Lake (sight unseen), and she wants to go check it out.  We have a week booked in Hershey and thought we could do a second week in the Treasure Lake area.  So there are timeshares there?  Great!  Is it a difficult trade?  Our Hershey week is the last week of June 2009.  So we would be looking probably for July 4th week.  That may be a bit more difficult.  Is there a lot to do in that area?  Which timeshare would you recommend?

Thanks!  I knew Tuggers would know. ...


----------



## Dori (Aug 11, 2008)

It has been about 10 years since we have been there, and at that time I felt there were some issues that needed to be addressed.  Our unit (can't remember which one) was sorely in need of refurbishing, and the grounds maintenance was poor.  There were weeds everywhere and the pool area was not well-kept.  

The resort is in a very nice area, and I'm certain that things have improved since our visit.

Dori


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes the resort was in desperate need of updating and it is almost completed.  There are still a few units to go but most are finished.  As you can probably see from your RCI Directory that this place is not rated GC or SC or even a Host resort but the updated units are very nice.  We have stayed there every year for the past 5 years and really like the place.  It has 2 beautiful lakes, 2 wonderful golf courses an indoor pool (which could use an overhaul) a very nice outdoor pool and of course, swimming and fishing at the lake.  There is nothing fancy at this place at all but it was clean and had all the necessary things that you need for a week.  There is a wood burning fire place but no wood is supplied.  There is an outdoor  BBQ in the back of each unit and a fire ring for a camp fire at night.  If your taking children they will have lots of room to roam and play.  Also there are deer and wildlife everywhere.  They are fun to watch.

We like it there.  If you are used to a Gold Crown resort with all the goodies this is not your place.  But if you want a good time with all the necessities and not the luxuries you will like Silverwoods @ Treasure Lake very much.  

There are two timeshares at Treasure Lake.  Silverwoods is the best.  I would not recommend Wolf's Run.  It is set on steep hills and not very appealing at all.  Chose Silverwoods and I don't think you will be disappointed.

I believe July 4th week will be very difficult to get.  We are going in Sept. and there is a lot of space available at that time.  Have fun!


----------



## moonstone (Aug 12, 2008)

We are checking in this Sat on a "Last Call" for a week of R & R. Upon booking online we were assigned to Unit 59A -hopefully that is a refurbished unit after reading some of the reviews! If it isnt do I have much chance of getting a different unit if I call the resort? If so what area should I request?
~Diane


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 13, 2008)

I own 55A and you are in a really nice area.  Yes, I do believe that unit is refurbished.  Ask as you check-in, or call ahead to see if it is, if not, ask for any unit that has been completed.  They are usually very helpful.  Talk to Sandy at the check-in, she has been there for a long time and will be very accommodating.  But any unit in the 50's or 60's numbers are good. 

Please let me know what you think of the place after your visit.  I'll be watching for your post.


----------



## moonstone (Aug 27, 2008)

We are back from Treasure Lake. I didnt call ahead to request a refurbished unit deciding to take our chances. As it turned out unit 59 was not a refurbished unit but still liveable. The unit was pretty clean (some cobwebs in the ceiling corners, splash marks on kitchen walls) but obviously worn. Many drawers in the kitchen & bedroom dressers were difficult to open due to the slider track being broken or out of alignment. The door to the back deck was very warped and difficult to close. When it was closed and locked there was a gap along the edge letting air in which wasnt a problem in the summer but would have been in January. Our unit backed onto the indoor pool area and was a little noisy at times and offered little privacy as the people in neibouring units walked or rode their bikes past our deck (often between the deck & grill) to get to the pool area.
All in all, we enjoyed the resort and the area. We visited many surrounding towns including Altoona to see the railroad museum and a baseball game (Altoona Curve minor league), Horseshoe Bend & Brockville where we toured the Brockville Wood Products plant where they make baseball bats for many pro baseball players (& they will custom make one for you). 
The resort is huge so a car is really necessary, it took us 15 mins to drive from our unit out to the main road. There were deer everywhere and they are not afraid of people or cars, not even the many fawns we saw! The units backing onto the golf course frequently had deer right in their backyards.
We will return to the resort (in a refurbished unit).
~Diane


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 27, 2008)

Moonstone:

Thanks for the update ~ and I feel bad that the unit was in such poor condition.  Last year when we were there we were also in an unferbished unit but they told us (and assessed us owners) for the extra $$ to get the units updated.  I know it is a slow process but I thought by now that most would be finished.  We are going up on Sept. 6, also a Last Call vacation through RCI.  We are assigned unit 61B.  I have no idea what we're getting into as far as the unit goes but we love the place.  We usually go in the fall or winter because it is much quieter and the foliage in the October weeks is awesome.


----------

